# Triops



## Andrew (Feb 1, 2006)

Took a few pics of my triops the other day, and a few of them came out decent. If you look closely in the second pic, you can see the eggs it is carrying.






















Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## nickyp0 (Feb 1, 2006)

nice    pics


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Feb 1, 2006)

the one in the first pic looks kinda angry


----------

